# Which fighting games have the most brutal or cheapest AI?



## Nardo6670 (Jul 30, 2013)

I remember when i played Guilty Gear reload 5+ years ago , I had massive trouble against Ino in the arcade mode IIRC(Or some other mode where she was the final boss)

Any other games that either have brutal/hard/cheap AI in regular verses mode , or at the end of arcade/story modes?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 30, 2013)

SNK Bosses comes to mind, especially Goenitz, Omega Rugal and Igniz.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 30, 2013)

Some of the versions of Street Fighter 2 have such cheesy AI. The AI just counters what ever the hell you do, sometimes you just have to use certain moves that the AI isn't programmed to deal with properly.


----------



## DaKakz (Jul 30, 2013)

Mortal Kombat Trilogy on the highest difficulty...

Characters like MK3 Sub-Zero can throw you and then throw you again before you hit the ground, and every character you face has UBER reflexes when dealing with your attacks.

P.S: I dare anybody to hit a character with a jumping kick in that game.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 30, 2013)

Dead or Alive 4 comes to mind.

No, no, you're right Team Ninja, characters that can use a grab that drains 50% of the health bar is perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 30, 2013)

There's Shao Kahn

and there's fucking Tengu from DOA2. That silly blur filter did not help in the least


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 30, 2013)

Fucking mortal kombat. I had to keep repeating the same move(jump and drop kick) to beat Shao khan. Any other strategy was futil.


----------



## Rios (Jul 30, 2013)

I uninstalled MK when I reached Shao Khan. I mean why bother.


----------



## teddy (Jul 30, 2013)

Shao kahn with that fucking shoulder bash


----------



## KidTony (Jul 30, 2013)

Shao Khan, is in fact, a bitch.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 31, 2013)

Def the SNK games afaik.  Shao Kahn isn't hard, just tedious.  

Generally speaking though if you ever do play against FG AI at highest difficulties, it's pretty dumb with how it blocks everything.  Or how Tekken AI will always break grabs at certain difficulties.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2013)

Shao Kahn in the new MK is relatively tame, you can beat him rather easily.

SNK games tend to have the hardest AI.


----------



## teddy (Jul 31, 2013)

I was talking more about his mk3 incarnation personally. him and motaro gave me hell on the higher difficulties


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 31, 2013)

Earlier MK games Shao Khan was worse


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 31, 2013)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Mortal Kombat Trilogy on the highest difficulty...
> 
> Characters like MK3 Sub-Zero can throw you and then throw you again before you hit the ground, and every character you face has UBER reflexes when dealing with your attacks.
> 
> P.S: I dare anybody to hit a character with a jumping kick in that game.



Yes, that.

They basically knew what I would attempt to do and just counter the fuck out of me which smiling like a dat pimp. 

Made me cry with total rage sometimes, and no, I didn't feel ashamed to admit it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 31, 2013)

SNK games have insanely cheesy bosses, but everyone else is fairly easy to beat, at least from my experience.


----------



## shinjojin (Jul 31, 2013)

The early Mortal Kombat games have very cheap AI, especially  the bosses in MK2 and MKT.

Also most of the SNK bosses are also pretty fucking cheap. -_-


----------



## Furious George (Jul 31, 2013)

*Shao Kahn:* 

You suck! 

You suck! 

You suck! 

You suck!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 31, 2013)

i remember goro from MK was really hard, but i was a kid so i could have just been dumb.


----------



## teddy (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh no, he was definitely hard in the original game with having an unblockable projectile, an annoying stomp move, and the highest defense and attack stat in the game, not to mention a throw which did roughly 40% damage when it connects. he made me shed a tear

but motaro....

by god motaro...

>teleports like a bitch
>reflects projectiles
>hits like a truck _(throws and projectiles included)_
>can fire as many fireballs as he likes in any direction

i didn't know what to do with myself after losing to him god knows how many and then face shao kahn



Furious George said:


> *Shao Kahn:*
> 
> You suck!
> 
> ...



_IT'S OFFICIAL!_


----------



## Byrd (Aug 1, 2013)

Alpha-3 or whatever her name was from Dead or Alive 4, fucking bitch does combos that take over half your life and that annoying teleporting

Shao Kahn cheap ass from Mk 3

Seth from Street Fighter... one time I spent an hour trying to beat him

Those unlimited Characters from Blazeblue


don't remember Soul Calibur having any hard bosses nor Tekken... what was that fucker from Samurai Showdown... the first one?


----------

